# [September 12, 2015] #21 Indiana State (1-0) at Purdue (0-1)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (1-0, 0-0 MVFC) vs. Purdue Boilermakers (0-1, 0-0 Big Ten)

Ross-Ade Stadium - West Lafayette, IN
Saturday, September 12, 2015 
Kickoff: 12:00pm EST*​


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Big test for both sides of the ball.  Play a near perfect game, and we could still get beat.  But there are ways we win this game.  It'll sure be a great test to find out where we are.  Limit stupid mistakes, don't turn the ball over, create some turnovers on D, and score more points than Purdue!!!


----------



## ISUCC

most Purdue fans seem to think they'll win easily, which is to be expected, there are a few who realize we're not that bad of a team though, kind of a mixed back of predictions

http://purdue.forums.rivals.com/threads/can-we-beat-indiana-state.31260/

I think it'll be close myself.


----------



## BlueSycamore

PU not expecting much trouble from the Sycamores

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...game-gives-purdue-strong-foundation/71850868/


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I boldly predict that our warriors will keep it a close, good game for three quarters, and then those extra 22 scholarships will come into play and wear our guys down.  We'll have a good showing, and perhaps even a moral victory (I hope the coaches and players HATE moral victories), but going into Ross-Ade and pulling out the win is too far of a long shot.

ISU - 24
PU - 35


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

We damned sure better be able to stuff the run or it will be a long day.


#Purdue coach Darrell Hazell: 'Indiana State is going to come with every blitz known to man.'— GoldandBlack.com (@GoldandBlackcom) September 8, 2015


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I expect he may see a couple ha has never imagined.  Maybe that and just some good hard hitting.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*GAME NOTES: Sycamores hit the road to take on Purdue this Saturday*






Sycamore football will be looking to become the latest FCS team to upset an FBS school this Saturday when it hits the road to play in-state rival Purdue at Ross-Ade Stadium. Saturday's contest will air live on both ESPNews and WatchESPN.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

game notes from Purdue

http://www.purduesports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/090815aad.html

starting at 2:38 he starts talking about the ISU game


Check out highlights from Coach Hazell's press conference earlier today where he previewed Indiana State. #AllAboard http://t.co/zvcQ6UIawK— Purdue Football (@BoilerFootball) September 8, 2015


----------



## Westbadenboy

So these odd little ESPN networks who will televise the Purdue game ...............? ? ?  Do you access these on your computer ?  Are they on some cable or satellite systems ?  
I'll be at the game Saturday -- will it be available online (ESPN3 ?) to watch afterwards ?
Sorta reminds me of the movie "Dodge Ball" with ESPN 8 covering the finals in Vegas ......................


----------



## new sycamore fan

ESPN News is a cable channel. It's one of ESPN's "standard" stations, so it will be on cable nationally. I'll be at the game, but will be recording it to watch later.


----------



## Gotta Hav

http://www.jconline.com/story/sport...-purdue-prepares-face-indiana-state/71908116/


http://www.jconline.com/story/sport...ys-purdue-football-press-conference/71883430/


----------



## bbneutralfan

Good luck guys from aThundering Herd fan at Marshall.  Someone mentioned blitzing the Purdue QB.  We had difficulty due to their large offensive line.  Perhaps you will have better luck.  There QB is - in my opinion, average.  He did not show us anything special.  Run game was solid.  That being said, and not being familiar with Indiana State football, I'm sure you will give them a good game.


----------



## ISUCC

saw this on twitter, hope we don't have too many get hurt Saturday


Been told that ISU LB Jordan Jackson and RB Dimitri Taylor are out for the season. Katrell Moss starts for Jackson.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 9, 2015


----------



## bent20

That's disappointing news on the injury front. Tom James said during the game the Jackson injury looked bad. Didn't know about Taylor.


----------



## bent20

BlueSycamore said:


> PU not expecting much trouble from the Sycamores
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...game-gives-purdue-strong-foundation/71850868/



Just to clarify, it's the miserable Indystar not expecting much from us. Same old story.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Another Purdont sports blog

http://www.hammerandrails.com/2015/...te-purdue-preview-college-football/in/9038622

there are comments at the end of this story...we have a snowballs in hell to beat these guys, but if we do, I won't stop whooping it up at the stadium, and all the way to my car.....you know, sore winner type yelling.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Gotta Hav said:


> Another Purdont sports blog
> 
> http://www.hammerandrails.com/2015/...te-purdue-preview-college-football/in/9038622
> 
> there are comments at the end of this story...we have a snowballs in hell to beat these guys, but if we do, I won't stop whooping it up at the stadium, and all the way to my car.....you know, sore winner type yelling.



Some hilarity in that article.  No mention of a minor contributor for us - CONNOR UNDERWOOD - who is the equal of anyone on that Purdue team.  "An objectively better Southern Illinois team..." That we steamrolled on the road.  Alas, such is life as the red headed step child of the state athletic hierarchy.

Frankly, if we get the arse-whooping that their fans are expecting, I'll be disappointed in _our_ team.  A win in West Laffy may be too much to ask (I don't really think so), but I do expect a good game that is competitive.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> saw this on twitter, hope we don't have too many get hurt Saturday
> 
> 
> Been told that ISU LB Jordan Jackson and RB Dimitri Taylor are out for the season. Katrell Moss starts for Jackson.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 9, 2015



bent20 said:


> That's disappointing news on the injury front. Tom James said during the game the Jackson injury looked bad. Didn't know about Taylor.



Pretty significant losses. Taylor was a big play back that also did great on special teams and Jackson was counted on being a contributor this year. Doubly sucks for Jackson as he was out last year with an injury, too.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> most Purdue fans seem to think they'll win easily, which is to be expected, there are a few who realize we're not that bad of a team though, kind of a mixed back of predictions
> 
> http://purdue.forums.rivals.com/threads/can-we-beat-indiana-state.31260/
> 
> I think it'll be close myself.



The way I look at is, if they win easily it don't mean a thing to us.  Hanging close IS a good sign for us.  Either way, we shouldn't let our expectations or hopes go too high or too low.  A lot might be determined by the difference in depth.  As we play our season, our first string will _mostly_ determine our record and our depth will match up more closely with our opponents.


----------



## BrokerZ

Purdue sucks, guys.  They're expected to and should finish 14th out of 14 in the Big 10 this year.  There is no significant talent gap really at any position of group.  I hesitate to say we win this game because we are playing on the road, but I expect this game to be very close.  Like, IU-from-2-years-ago close. 

Any Purdue fan getting high and mighty relative to their football team probably has parents who are also cousins.


----------



## niklz62

I doubt they will be the best to team we see this year.  I would expect at least 3 teams from the conference to beat them were they to play.  4 should play with them and 3 should get beat no question.

Id like to be in the first group or top of the 2nd.


----------



## jason.horner.902

I've never been on the other end of the " Big school vs. Small School" game. Although Pitt isn't the best example of these types of match ups, I've never been invested as the "small football program" fan. 

I read some of the post in the PU forum, and it's disrespectful and dismissive. I really hope we make a statement  with a great win. 

They speak as if they're 10 levels ahead of us, I understand the additional 22 scholarships they have over ISU but it seems we have something special here and we'll rise some interest in the nation after this win. Let me know if I'm far off.


----------



## treeman

jason.horner.902 said:


> I've never been on the other end of the " Big school vs. Small School" game. Although Pitt isn't the best example of these types of match ups, I've never been invested as the "small football program" fan.
> 
> I read some of the post in the PU forum, and it's disrespectful and dismissive. I really hope we make a statement  with a great win.
> 
> They speak as if they're 10 levels ahead of us, I understand the additional 22 scholarships they have over ISU but it seems we have something special here and we'll rise some interest in the nation after this win. Let me know if I'm far off.



They seem to forget quickly about their 6 point win in west laffy 2 years ago. It was especially close when you consider that they returned the opening kickoff for a touchdown, we didn't have our best player and game changer on the field (Shakir Bell), and we threw an interception I believe on the last drive that could have won us the game.


----------



## jason.horner.902

treeman said:


> They seem to forget quickly about their 6 point win in west laffy 2 years ago. It was especially close when you consider that they returned the opening kickoff for a touchdown, we didn't have our best player and game changer on the field (Shakir Bell), and we threw an interception I believe on the last drive that could have won us the game.



That's what I mean! We beat Ball St. last year who is about equal in program status. I would probably venture to say they may have better confidence rating. So where does this mislead confidence come from?


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

jason.horner.902 said:


> I've never been on the other end of the " Big school vs. Small School" game. Although Pitt isn't the best example of these types of match ups, I've never been invested as the "small football program" fan.
> 
> I read some of the post in the PU forum, and it's disrespectful and dismissive. I really hope we make a statement  with a great win.
> 
> They speak as if they're 10 levels ahead of us, I understand the additional 22 scholarships they have over ISU but it seems we have something special here and we'll rise some interest in the nation after this win. Let me know if I'm far off.



I feel this game will be a good barometer for the season ahead.  If we are blown out, then it my be a long season.  If we win or keep the game competitive and low scoring, then I am encouraged (yes a morale victory will be encouraging as well).  As mentioned in other posts, Purdue wont be the best team we play this year, however they are not the same team of 2013 (which was very bad).

I want to see two things.  First, I want to see how the offense responds under pressure.  Last week they had moments that were very impressive and others that made you shake your head.  Overall, I was encouraged and cautiously optimistic by what I saw offensively.  I think the line is better, but will know more after Purdue as Butler didn't put up much fight.  Purdue does have a strong D Line.  I am confident the offense we saw Saturday was a muted version of what we will see this Saturday.  I think some starters were intentionally held back to keep information from Purdue and avoid injury.  I believe last Saturday was about establishing the run.  Mission accomplished.

Defensively is the other test.  We may truly have the best defense in the MVFC.  Having said that, the first quarter we played lights out and after that we got sloppy at times and allowed to many big plays.  This cant and shouldn't happen with the quality of this defense.  I think the big plays against us were less about Butler making a play and more about us not playing to our potential.  I think the coaches will clean this up and I look forward to watching our defense put it to Purdue.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Some hilarity in that article.  No mention of a minor contributor for us - CONNOR UNDERWOOD - who is the equal of anyone on that Purdue team.  "An objectively better Southern Illinois team..." That we steamrolled on the road.  Alas, such is life as the red headed step child of the state athletic hierarchy.
> 
> Frankly, if we get the arse-whooping that their fans are expecting, I'll be disappointed in _our_ team.  A win in West Laffy may be too much to ask (I don't really think so), but I do expect a good game that is competitive.



Clearly all the writer did was look at our box score from last week. That article is so poorly researched it's no wonder their fans are so misinformed, not just about us, but the potential of their own team.


----------



## bent20

We only lost our last game to Purdue because we gave up a kick return for a TD on the opening kickoff. That proved to be the difference in the end. I know they're better - I keep reading it - clearly so are we. They've gone from being a Big 10 doormat to being a slightly better Big 10 doormat while we've become a playoff team. They have the advantages, but not for one second do I believe this should be a blowout and a shutout as some of their fans expect.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

A humorous observation... The preview piece mentions ISU is ranked 21st in the FCS poll, but that doesn't matter because Southern Illinois was ranked 16th last year when PU beat them 35-13. No mention, however, that Indiana State would go on to beat Southern Ill. later on in the season (41-26) in Carbondale.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> We only lost our last game to Purdue because we gave up a kick return for a TD on the opening kickoff. That proved to be the difference in the end. I know they're better - I keep reading it - clearly so are we. They've gone from being a Big 10 doormat to being a slightly better Big 10 doormat while we've become a playoff team. They have the advantages, but not for one second do I believe this should be a blowout and a shutout as some of their fans expect.



Ranked #14 in the Big 10. There are times when changing the name of the conference would have made 4 teams look a little less terrible. 

2 years ago there were holes all day Shakir would have not missed. I suspect we would have won by 2 TDs with him and he might have had 200yds. No disrespect to the other running backs


----------



## new sycamore fan

George Cheeseborough started at running back-he scored a TD on a wheel route pass play. Our defense had 7 of this years' starters that started in that game--mostly Freshmen and Sophomores.  Purdue's OL is experienced and their DL is deep, playing 7-8 players. We have to hold our own on the lines, and get some big plays, both offensively and defensively. Definitely need to win the turnover battle, and Matt has to play confidently and utilize ALL of the players. Brown and Tonyan need to be heard from in this game.


----------



## ISUCC

how the absence of Big 10 schools will affect ISU in the Indy Star

good read

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...t-time-new-big-ten-rule-impacts-isu/71949984/

also, another new article, a closer look at the game

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...a-state-purdue-football-closer-look/72054550/

hope we're not jinxed by all this Indy Star coverage


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Looks like I will be able to watch the game here in Georgia today live on Charter Cable - Channel 300.  Hoping the listing schedule is correct?

GO SYCAMORES !


----------



## Callmedoc

I am at Recruit training command in Great lakes Illinois on duty...I am forcing an electronically enabled recruit to make watch espn work on my computer....so yeah....I am going to watch the game. Also the fact that the hammer and nail place couldn't even recognize who the best player on our team is, is also hilarious


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Game time!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

No kickoff return for TD this time!


----------



## bent20

Touchback. That's already an improvement from our last game against Purdue.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Purdue coming out running as we all expected.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, that was unfortunate. There were two different receivers that were wide open there.

7-0 Purdue on the blown coverage.


----------



## bent20

65 yard Purdue TD. Pretty big let down by the defense there.


----------



## Callmedoc

in a classic ISU fashion, we spot the other team an easy 6 to start the game....


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We're in trouble.

Crappy spot, too...


----------



## Callmedoc

It is important for us to weather this emotional storm for Purdue...get a first here please...damnit
.


----------



## Callmedoc

Go for it?


----------



## bent20

We have too much talent on this defense to lay another egg. Let's get a stop here! Pinned them 13 so that should help.


----------



## Callmedoc

Good point bent...We have to bring a lot of pressure though and stay organized. that TD is on our seniors for leaving 2 Receivers uncovered.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> We have too much talent on this defense to lay another egg. Let's get a stop here! Pinned them 13 so that should help.



Yeah, they really need to come out and keep them on this side of the 50. No more secondary lapses.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Come on Trees!  Ball up!


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore defense standing up...3 and out....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

There we go! Nice D there boys!


----------



## bent20

Whew.


----------



## bent20

There we go! Nice run by Adam!


----------



## Callmedoc

Sideline warning for what?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

55 yard FG just short. Man, that would have been a big hit.


----------



## bent20

55 yard attempt, really? Come on guys, let's go for it there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> 55 yard attempt, really? Come on guys, let's go for it there.



On 4th and 12-13?


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> On 4th and 12-13?



Felt like we'd have a better chance of converting the pass than making a FG that long.

Purdue's secondary is pretty bad, so I'd like to test them more.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Why don't you use Lunsford's leg on that FG?  Heidorn doesn't have that leg...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We're getting screwed on spotting the ball.


----------



## bent20

Too bad we gave up 3rd and 9. They're building momentum now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We've got to get off the field on third downs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

STUFFED!


----------



## bent20

BIG STOP!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

DAMN!


----------



## Callmedoc

ALL CAPS


----------



## bent20

Way to shift the momentum guys! Great job!!!


----------



## Southgrad07

Nichols has been very active so far.. Need to run Booker more on this drive


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Great stop D!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We cannot run at all against this Purdue line. C'mon OL, open some holes.


----------



## Callmedoc

Southgrad07 said:


> Nichols has been very active so far.. Need to run Booker more on this drive


 Agreed. we have to run the ball well to set up our passing game even a failure sets up playaction better.... It is hard to overthrow tonyan....guy is 6 5


----------



## IndyTreeFan

No offense.  No push from the o line.  I think we should switch up QB's.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Another 3 and out. Offense just can't do anything right now.


----------



## bent20

Really too bad that our offense can't get anything going. We need some first downs.


----------



## bent20

Our offensive line looked great against Butler, looking poor against Purdue. Hope we really are somewhere in between and perform better than this in the Valley.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

And a stupid penalty.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Our offensive line looked great against Butler, looking poor against Purdue. Hope we really are somewhere in between and perform better than this in the Valley.



We'll see. We struggled against the better defense lines in the Valley last year.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Piss on the fire and call in the dogs...this hunt's over.


----------



## bent20

What is going on with our secondary? Are we just focusing too much on their run?


----------



## Southgrad07

Front 7 has done their job. On the rare occasion the back 4 have been tested, they have failed.. Need a sustained drive in the worst way.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Very disappointing first quarter.  You're not going to win in a Big 10 stadium by spotting the other team a 14-0 lead.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Very disappointing first quarter.  You're not going to win in a Big 10 stadium by spotting the other team a 14-0 lead.


Or a Valley stadium for that matter.


----------



## ISUCC

IndyTreeFan said:


> Why don't you use Lunsford's leg on that FG?  Heidorn doesn't have that leg...



I thought the same thing, I thought we brought in that kid to kick long FG's, why not use him??


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Or a Valley stadium for that matter.



Tru 'dat


----------



## bent20

Too many mistakes today. We don't look confident.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Our o-line looks HORRIBLE.  We're just not in Purdue's league.  Loooooooooooooooong afternoon.


----------



## Callmedoc

RB has to pick up that blitz.


----------



## bent20

Our offense looks terrible today. Outside of Adam running, we can't get anything going. Too many sacks.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Our o-line looks HORRIBLE.  We're just not in Purdue's league.  Loooooooooooooooong afternoon.



Which means we're probably not an FCS playoff team. We should be able to hang with Purdue. Unless they really are better than they appear.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man, a pick there would have been big.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

If we can't score here...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SHANK!


----------



## bent20

Come on. Finally, they make a mistake. Now let's take advantage and get back in it!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ooh, I like that formation and play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bad play call on 2nd down there. Awful.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Touchdown!


----------



## ISUCC

TD ISU!!! Not out of it yet!


----------



## bent20

Just so conservative with our play calling and going backwards.

Nice TD! Glad we finally went down field!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TOUCHDOWN SYCAMORES!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Just so conservative with our play calling and going backwards.


Guess we were lulling them to sleep. He was WIDE open.


----------



## LoyalSycAlum

On the board! Let's not jump off the bridge with all this negativity guys. It's game two. Stand behind the boys.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Guess we were lulling them to sleep. He was WIDE open.



Their secondary is supposed to be pretty bad. If Adam can get the time to get it down field, that's where we should be able to take advantage.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Need the defense to come out and show some urgency. Another 3 and out would be huge.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Their secondary is supposed to be pretty bad. If Adam can get the time to get it down field, that's where we should be able to take advantage.


They seem to be like ours where they bite on the run and end up out of position on longer throws.


----------



## bent20

You can tell our secondary has struggled without Sewall. Hope the ankle injury isn't bad because losing him would be an absolute killer.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FUMBLIAH! 

FUMBLEROOSKI!

SYCAMORE BALL!


----------



## bent20

The mistakes have finally turned the other way. Woohoo!


----------



## bent20

If we lose Booker and Sewall for any length of time it will really hurt our season.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Come on Trees!  Let's tie it up here!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> If we lose Booker and Sewall for any length of time it will really hurt our season.



Yep. Hope it was just a twisted ankle on the tackle.


----------



## bent20

Man, we are conservative today.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Dumb, dumb, dumb.  Stupid play by special teams.  Aaarrrggghhhh.


----------



## bent20

Pathetic. We run to setup the FG, FG gets blocked and we get a penalty. Come on coaches, let's try to score a TD!!!!


----------



## bent20

What? Now the penalty is on us????


----------



## bent20

Guess the coaches for Purdue reminded the refs that they're paying us to play in this game and we're supposed to lose.


----------



## Callmedoc

We Still don't know the fucking penalty....


----------



## bent20

I'd take a loss now if we can just get out of this game healthy without losing anyone for any length of time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Awful spot. Bullshit 1st down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Callmedoc said:


> We Still don't know the fucking penalty....



Personal foul on Lyons.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice hold on 53 right smack dab in the middle of the screen and replay.


----------



## bent20

Our D is still holding. Nice to see Nicholls back and playing outstanding football.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jacksonville State is up 10-6 on Auburn with 2 min to go in the half.

Illinois up 27-0 on WIU with 2 minute to go in the half.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Frustrating to watch.  Something good followed by something bad.  Smart followed by stupid.  At least we didn't give up a TD.  Now if we can just get the offense going.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some points on this drive would be awesome since we get the ball coming out of the half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Some points on this drive would be awesome since we get the ball coming out of the half.


Or we can look like we don't even know what we're doing.

Purdue calls a TO there. Looks like they want to get it back and try to get some more points.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cannot believe Tonyan or Brown are being thrown at with their height differentials.

Adam holding his leg weird on that sack.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Or we can look like we don't even know what we're doing.
> 
> Purdue calls a TO there. Looks like they want to get it back and try to get some more points.



And why not. Our offense hasn't looked all that dangerous.


----------



## bent20

How many sacks is that now on Adam? This might be the worst our offensive line has looked in all of our recent games against FBS teams.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Kline, please.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, that could have been worse so that works. No good on the FG!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Purdue called a timeout there? Odd, but okay.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That would have been a TD if he would have not pussyfooted that throw.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jacksonville State up on Auburn 10-6 at the half. 

I believe a lot of the UAB kids ended up at JSU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

What a massive fucking let down there. Ugh. Sickening.

Why did we not have 5-6 DBs back there? That one is on the coaches. Of all times to use the prevent defense and we don't use it. Awesome.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

FIRE THE DAMNED OFFENSIVE COACHES.  IF WE HAD RUN ON THIRD DOWN, THEY'D HAVE HAD ABOUT 5 SECONDS FOR THAT POSSESSION.  AND WE'D ONLY BE DOWN 10.

IT IS ONE THING TO GET BEAT BY A BIG TEN TEAM ON THE ROAD.  ITS ANOTHER THING TO LOOK INEPT DOING IT.  THIS IS AS PISSED AS I'VE BEEN IN TWO YEARS.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

AND PUT KLINE IN, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.


----------



## treeman

Beyond frustrated right now....what a terrible way to end the half


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Absolutely no excuse for allowing that last TD..........NONE whatsoever.


----------



## sdjessie

Incompetent time management plus isn't the first rule not to let them get behind you on a Hail Mary ... I can't take much more of the lack of basics
.


----------



## BrokerZ

Yeah - what you all have already said.  I'm quite dissapointed with the lack of execution on some basics.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'm not getting any less pissed as time goes by...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Can we just forfeit so we have some players left when this is over?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Do we have any back behind the true freshman Fleming? That is our 4th back.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

KLINE PLEASE!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Adam's passes are just off. Looks like his happy feet is killing any oomph he is putting behind them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

_*THAT*_ is your call on 4th and 2?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tsali Lough with big hit causing the fumble.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

KLINE NOW!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

uhhhh fleming is really good....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Yeah, I think it is time to give Kline the ball and see what he can do. I have no idea who/where he was throwing that ball as the receiver was blanketed by the guy covering him.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

On most passes, i can't tell who in the hell Adam is throwing to.  Just not good at all.  This is embarrassing.


----------



## BrokerZ

The pressure is clearly getting to Adam. He's not comfortable in the pocket and he's either running with it too early or throwing it despite coverage.   He has to go through his progressions faster. 

Might as well see what Kline can do and if he's more comfortable.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Defense has been the lone bright spot today. That gives me hope for the Valley slate that they can at least keep us in games against the top flight programs.


----------



## Callmedoc

Where is ryan Roberts when you need him?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Callmedoc said:


> Where is ryan Roberts when you need him?



Is he going to play in the secondary? Our backers have been fine.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I think Sanford lives to argue with the refs. Glad he got that call changed there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alright O, what do you have? Gut check time.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

well what have we seen so far...............weak at QB; can run but not an accurate passer at all,  defense can't stop the run consistently, let the PU QB throw at will & give up the big play more than once.  Need a lot of work to go playoff this season.........yeah its a Big 10 team but it is Purdue?  not an impressive showing at all. Defense has made a couple of big plays but not enogh good plays in a row.


----------



## Callmedoc

Start him in that Wildcat lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Callmedoc said:


> Start him in that Wildcat lol


No thanks. I loved Ryan as a LB, but his time at QB was really bad.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

LB Walker out rest of the game per announcer too. Ugh.

Also, why do they get to drive and tackle on stopped forward progress with no whistle but Purdue instantly gets a whistle when theirs is stopped? C'mon refs, control the game.


----------



## Callmedoc

I was just point him out as the guy that for 2 years we constantly put out there...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Case in point with Owens there. Stopped and let 2 more defenders come in and put licks on him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice throw there Matt and good catch Tonyan!

XP is good. 24-14 Purdue.

How big is that blown call to end the first half now?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ugh. Consistency.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Whew! 3 and out. Okay O, can you do it again?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That looked like a fumble to me? He didn't appear to be down from the angle they showed on TV?


----------



## bigsportsfan

Crap.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sonofanutcracker


----------



## Callmedoc

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man, that fake punt was a back breaker.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

PUT KLINE IN!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jacksonville State tied up with Auburn at 10 in the 4th.

Illinois up 37-0 on WIU.

EWU up 7-0 on UNI.


----------



## bigsportsfan

I vote Kline for QB and Adam for TB.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Welp, that was a big special teams mistake.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Idiotic.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This is the most embarrassing display I've seen an Indiana State team put on in years.  We've looked totally unprepared, inept, mindless, and poorly coached.  I know it's the Big 10, but I have serious concerns that we cannot compete in the MVFC.  I'm watching Jacksonville State and Auburn, and we aren't close to the talent of JSU.  This could be a long year, especially if we don't figure out a decent passing attack.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Aside for a couple big plays, the defense has done a respectable job. Way to hold them to 3 there.

And they miss the FG. 31-14 still.


----------



## treeman

A lot of stupid mistakes but I think weve done a nice job competing majority of the game. Adams passing accuracy is worrisome though


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> A lot of stupid mistakes but I think weve done a nice job competing majority of the game. Adams passing accuracy is worrisome though


Really worrisome. We've made no attempt to go down the field today and he's not been accurate on short throws.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Adam ain't the guy.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Those floaters are going to be picked off all year long.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jacksonville State up 20-13 on Auburn with 5 minute left in the 4th. Wow.

Illinois now up 44-0 on WIU.

UNI just scored to tie it up with EWU.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We're a loooooooooooong way from JSU and NDSU.  Farther than I thought.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man, a stop there would have been nice.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> We're a loooooooooooong way from JSU and NDSU.  Farther than I thought.


Yeah, our offense is less than impressive. Down our top two backs, line has been porous in pass pro and Adam's throws have been pretty lackluster. Toss in some questionable play calls and it is going to take some luck to repeat last year's success.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Defense is not giving up. Still flying to the ball and putting hits on these guys. That's nice to see.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

EWU with a 73 yard pass play to go up 14-7 on UNI.

JSU stopped Auburn and have the ball back now up with 2:50 to play. Would be a huge win for that program.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Haven't heard much about Underwood today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ugh. JSU with a 17 yard punt. Auburn driving. Man, bad time to not get a good one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Ugh. JSU with a 17 yard punt. Auburn driving. Man, bad time to not get a good one.



Auburn ties it up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

False start followed by a delay of game when Purdue has called off the rush. Awesome.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI ties it up at 14 with EWU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

And that's the game folks. 3rd and 20 and we run for 8. 

4th down we roll the pocket and throw it for 7 yards at the sideline. 

Offensive playcalling left a lot to be desired this week.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Final from Illinois as WIU falls 44-0.

JSU/Auburn going to OT tied at 20. 

UNI/EWU tied at 14. 

Missouri State is playing Chadron State and CSU is driving on MSU in the 1st.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We will not be successful without a credible passing game.  Right now, we have NO passing game.  We need to make a change to fix that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> We will not be successful without a credible passing game.  Right now, we have NO passing game.  We need to make a change to fix that.


Was shocked we didn't give Kline a couple of possessions to see if he could provide a spark.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Was shocked we didn't give Kline a couple of possessions to see if he could provide a spark.



He cannot be a worse passer than Adam.  That's not possible.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI scores on EWU again. 

The new QB Bailey has over 120 yards rushing in the first half. Looks like they've found their new QB.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice snag by Kelvin Cook there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Adam's heave to Owens in the end zone is knocked away. 

38-14 is your final.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Auburn wins in OT 27-20 over Jacksonville. Wow, too bad for JSU. They're gonna be up there this year.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'm dismayed by the reticence of the coaches to give Kline some time under center.  Surely we didn't bring him here to play second fiddle to a QB who can barely complete a 10 yard pass?


----------



## bent20

We've seen what Adam can do when he has time. The line has to do a better job. That said, I'm also very surprised Kline didn't get a chance to play, especially with the beating Adam was taking.

The defense hung tough, especially the front seven. Let's lick our wounds and bounce back next week.

Really hope the injuries weren't serious.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State puts up 7 on Chadron State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> We've seen what Adam can do when he has time. The line has to do a better job. That said, I'm also very surprised Kline didn't get a chance to play, especially with the beating Adam was taking.
> 
> The defense hung tough, especially the front seven. Let's lick our wounds and bounce back next week.
> 
> Really hope the injuries weren't serious.



Yeah, losing LB Walker after losing LB Jackson for the year and then RB Booker after losing RB Taylor for the year is no good. I think it was obvious how much we missed Sewall today, too.


----------



## bent20

With Sewall we don't have the mistakes in the return game and probably don't give up the long TD passes.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I saw huge problems in O line. No pass protection and no fire on run plays. Defense on the field way too much. We could use a bye week to recoup physically as well as mentally.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI up 21-14 at the half. 

NDSU game is underway and they're driving on Weber State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NDSU scores, up 7-0.

Chadron State scores and ties up MSU 7 all.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I know I always sound like the sky is falling, but I'm not at all surprised with the result of today's game.  I'm just surprised that we didn't make more adjustments on the fly, and I'm really perplexed as to why we didn't make a change at QB.  I'm not impressed with Adam's passing ability.  Without that pass game, our already sub-par running game will get drilled into the ground, and that's not entirely the line's fault.  We have to force other teams to respect the pass, or we revert back to the abyss...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Weber State tie up NDSU at 7. 

Chadron inside the MSU 10. Kick a FG and lead 10-7.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our next opponent SEMO plays SIU tonight at 7pm.

MSU up 14-10 on Chadron State.

NDSU up 14-7 on Weber State.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Running game sets up the passing game. Ask the Colts they can't run and L uck ends up running for his life every week. The difference is Luck can make duck soup out of duck crap. O line has to step it up and give the RB and QB a chance to do their job.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI holds on to win at home 38-35 over EWU

MSU is up 21-13 over Chadron State

NDSU with a pedestrian 34-14 lead over Weber State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores fall 38-14 at Purdue*






The Boilermakers got out to an early 14-0 lead following two long passing touchdowns and never looked back, as Indiana State fell to in-state Big Ten rival Purdue, 38-14, on Saturday afternoon at Ross-Ade Stadium.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Robert Morris up 7-0 on YSU early. Game is on ESPN3.

SEMO up 3-0 on SIU.


----------



## bent20

Any word on how our injured players are doing?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Any word on how our injured players are doing?



This is all I saw:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SEMO up 10-0 on SIU.

Southern Utah up 7-0 on SDSU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

RMU still up 7-0. Game is being played on a rainy YSU field.

SEMO up 17-7 on SIU.

SDSU gets a FG but trail 7-3. 

Illinois State game is getting ready to kick off on ESPN3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

YSU just missed a FG on their best drive. Still trail 7-3.

SIU just scored to pull within 3, 17-14.

SDSU driving so they look like they'll go ahead here in a few.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

RMU up 7-0 on YSU at half.

SIU up 21-17 on SEMO at half.

SDSU up 27-7 on SUU at half.

Illinois State up 22-0 in 1st quarter on Morgan State.


----------



## blueblazer

Jason Svoboda said:


> This is all I saw:
> 
> 
> LeMonte Booker and Mark Sewall on crutches going into locker room. Not good.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 12, 2015

Sewell's mom told me he is out for the year , surgery....wasn't able to talk to Booker


----------



## Jason Svoboda

blueblazer said:


> Sewell's mom told me he is out for the year , surgery....wasn't able to talk to Booker



That is what I'm hearing as well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

RMU just drove down the field and scored. Lead YSU 14-7 at their place.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

YSU drives right back down on RMU and ties it back up. YSU runs, runs, runs the ball.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU doing everything they can to lose at SEMO on the OVC network

SIU's defense is awful


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> SIU doing everything they can to lose at SEMO on the OVC network
> 
> SIU's defense is awful



They're basically the same team as last year minus their NFL caliber TE Pruitt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, YSU just went for it 4th and 1 at the 2 in OT and go the TD when the defender turned his back. The RMU rusher was at his feet, too. Killer.


----------



## ISUCC

after 3 FG misses, the SEMO kicker hits on his 4th try and SEMO beats SIU by 3, SIU with 6 turnovers

ha! SIU just tried our trick play we used against MSU last season!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> after 3 FG misses, the SEMO kicker hits on his 4th try and SEMO beats SIU by 3, SIU with 6 turnovers
> 
> ha! SIU just tried our trick play we used against MSU last season!



Nice. I assume you actually watched the game? Do you think we can beat SEMO as we currently sit with injuries?


----------



## Bluethunder

Youngstown State a winner in OT against Robert Morris.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

YSU just sacked the RMU QB on 4th and 3 from the 4-5 to win the game. 21-14 YSU.

Old school football game there.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nice. I assume you actually watched the game? Do you think we can beat SEMO as we currently sit with injuries?



I did see the last quarter, both SEMO and SIU aren't that good, since we play them both in Terre Haute I would hope we could beat them. But with the injuries we have now, it's hard to tell??

YSU won in OT over Robert Morris, they don't look any better than they were last year. WIU isn't that good either, USD is awful as usual, MSU barely beat D-II Chadron State today, so I'd hope, even with injuries, that we finish ahead of USD, YSU, SIU, and WIU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> I did see the last quarter, both SEMO and SIU aren't that good, since we play them both in Terre Haute I would hope we could beat them. But with the injuries we have now, it's hard to tell??
> 
> YSU won in OT over Robert Morris, they don't look any better than they were last year. WIU isn't that good either, USD is awful as usual, MSU barely beat D-II Chadron State today, so I'd hope, even with injuries, that we finish ahead of USD, YSU, SIU, and WIU.



I watched the entire YSU game and they're going to be focused on running the ball and playing stout D. Their passing game was absolutely nill but they have two shifty backs and a defensive line that loves to pin their ears back and get after it.

RMU QB was a freshman and didn't test the YSU secondary at all but the couple throws downfield they had were 50/50.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> I watched the entire YSU game and they're going to be focused on running the ball and playing stout D. Their passing game was absolutely nill but they have two shifty backs and a defensive line that loves to pin their ears back and get after it.
> 
> RMU QB was a freshman and didn't test the YSU secondary at all but the couple throws downfield they had were 50/50.



I was only following live stats for the YSU game, they barely beat Robert Morris, who they should have destroyed if you ask me, so until I see a better result from YSU I'd hope we could beat them. I think that's our last game of the year though, so if we don't have any players left it may be tough!


----------



## meistro

I was at the game today and thought there was a decent amount of Sycamore fans there. I'm not a football guru by any stretch but I was also baffled by some of our play calling. Long fg attempt early giving them good field position. Clock management at the end of the first half. Early in the second half we were in their territory and got 8 yards on first down and had been running the ball with some success and instead throw an incomplete pass on second down then get stopped on 3rd down. I just wish we would have ran it and got that first down when we had the momentum. I thought we played decent defense but just had problems with the big plays. We needed to play smart to stay in the game against an FBS team and we didn't. Not sure about Adams, seems kind of mechanical at times. Hate to hear about the injuries.


----------



## niklz62

I got a sunburn at the game


----------



## bigsportsfan

blueblazer said:


> Sewell's mom told me he is out for the year , surgery....wasn't able to talk to Booker



Any chances of medical redshirts?


----------



## bent20

bigsportsfan said:


> Any chances of medical redshirts?



Mark Sewall deserves better than to finish his career two games into his senior season.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> Mark Sewall deserves better than to finish his career two games into his senior season.



Abso-freaking-lutely


----------



## bigsportsfan

I'm not pushing panic buttons yet, but obviously this year is not unfolding as we all had hoped.

1. Last year we were relatively injury free, and this year appears to be the opposite.
2. I think we will appreciate Mike Perish more as each game passes. I compare our current QB situation to the basketball team's nightmare at point guard since Jake Odum graduated. They haven't found anyone yet to fill that spot, and I am not sure it will be easy to fill Perish's shoes, either. I will pile on the earlier comments that Kline needs to be given more of a chance. Adam can really run, though. If Booker's out for a long time, we should seriously consider Adam as a tailback. We only have six RBs on the roster. After Booker, Taylor, Genesy, and Fleming (who I like), we only have left a walk-on and a true freshman.
3. It is too early to tell just how bad this Purdue loss is. If they finish last in the B1G, it's obviously a disaster. I doubt they're last, though.
4. It seems really obvious that the SEMO game will tell us much more about this team than either of the first two. I'll be there.


----------



## blueblazer

Some observations...... I had great seats, front row, against the ISU bench
Adam is a runner.......without his wheels we go nowhere on offense, 
Purdue played with attitude, on both sides of the ball and kept the pedal down
I was heart broken with the Sewell injury and then Booker
17 to 10, with seconds to half time, Coach take an knee, State didn't and Purdue winds up with a Hail Mary, two great basketball  screens by the receivers on the defense freed the receiver for the catch, well designed
Passing game is weak, Adam needs to move around to be successful, he made some bad decisions on passing trying to force the ball,
Receivers didn't seem to help, they didn't get much separation
Purdue physically whipped State......when that happens in football the game result is determined
Purdue had many students tailgating, not that many came into the stadium, much student apathy, it is not just an ISU problem, many empty seats
Great day, great fun.......till the injuries ruined my day


----------



## bent20

bigsportsfan said:


> I'm not pushing panic buttons yet, but obviously this year is not unfolding as we all had hoped.
> 
> 1. Last year we were relatively injury free, and this year appears to be the opposite.
> 2. I think we will appreciate Mike Perish more as each game passes. I compare our current QB situation to the basketball team's nightmare at point guard since Jake Odum graduated. They haven't found anyone yet to fill that spot, and I am not sure it will be easy to fill Perish's shoes, either. I will pile on the earlier comments that Kline needs to be given more of a chance. Adam can really run, though. If Booker's out for a long time, we should seriously consider Adam as a tailback. We only have six RBs on the roster. After Booker, Taylor, Genesy, and Fleming (who I like), we only have left a walk-on and a true freshman.
> 3. It is too early to tell just how bad this Purdue loss is. If they finish last in the B1G, it's obviously a disaster. I doubt they're last, though.
> 4. It seems really obvious that the SEMO game will tell us much more about this team than either of the first two. I'll be there.



Everyone thought Mike Perish was absolutely terrible his first season. This was one bad game after Adam looked great a week ago. Way too early for so many of you to be giving up on the kid. Purdue has a solid front seven and they blitzed us well all day. Hard to throw when you're constantly getting hit.

If Adam does continue struggle we have Kline.


----------



## bigsportsfan

bent20 said:


> Everyone thought Mike Perish was absolutely terrible his first season. This was one bad game after Adam looked great a week ago. Way too early for so many of you to be giving up on the kid. Purdue has a solid front seven and they blitzed us well all day. Hard to throw when you're constantly getting hit.
> 
> If Adam does continue struggle we have Kline.



I have no idea which one is better. Adam got a couple of games, let's give Kline at least SEMO, and evaluate on the bye week.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Anybody that is disappointed in our offensive execution, should not be.   Common sense tells you that the PU lines will have the advantage.  I don't actually know the "stars" but I would guess that PU is getting 2-3 star players and we are getting 0-1.  


Naturally, our QB, RB, and receivers are going to have a lot of pressure


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Unlike some, I didn't think Adam looked very good against Butler. His passing deficiencies have been well cataloged here. The question to me is, how long do you let an anemic passing game go on before you try to fix it? We'll be, hopefully, coming into conference at 2-1. That means we have to win 5 MVFC games to even sniff the playoffs.  How do any of you see 5 MVFC wins with a passing game that floats balls up in the air on any pass over five yards?  They'll pick that apart in conference. 

If that's the best we have, so be it, and we're in for a very disappointing season. But I cannot believe that they brought Kline here to relay in plays. He needs to get a week or two with the majority of snaps in practice and game time, and then let's see where we're at. 

We don't have the luxury of time to wait and see, if we want to go back to the playoffs.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamorebacker said:


> Anybody that is disappointed in our offensive execution, should not be.   Common sense tells you that the PU lines will have the advantage. * I don't actually know the "stars" but I would guess that PU is getting 2-3 star players and we are getting 0-1.
> *
> 
> Naturally, our QB, RB, and receivers are going to have a lot of pressure



Backer, this is a pile of crap. I will remember this excuse when we play Butler and WSU in basketball. For that matter one could use this excuse in any sport when we play a P5 school. If this is true there is no need for us to ever go the NCAA tournament in any sport we might as well drop to NAIA. One dances with the one they bring to the dance.


----------



## NewRelease24

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Backer, this is a pile of crap. I will remember this excuse when we play Butler and WSU in basketball. For that matter one could use this excuse in any sport when we play a P5 school. If this is true there is no need for us to ever go the NCAA tournament in any sport we might as well drop to NAIA. One dances with the one they bring to the dance.



I understand where you are coming from on this, but it is not totally accurate.  We are in the same division as those teams in basketball and while we are are both "Division 1" inf football, we are really not in the same division. It would not be accurate to say that the majority FCS players are as good as FBS players, especially P5 schools.  Those schools get the first pick of the talent, sometimes they miss some good ones and that is how they end up at FCS schools. I love FCS football and obviously know how talented our players are, but lets be honest, the P5 schools have superior talent.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

NewRelease24 said:


> I understand where you are coming from on this, but it is not totally accurate.  We are in the same division as those teams in basketball and while we are are both "Division 1" inf football, we are really not in the same division. It would not be accurate to say that the majority FCS players are as good as FBS players, especially P5 schools.  *Those schools get the first pick of the talent, sometimes they miss some good ones and that is how they end up at FCS schools.* I love FCS football and obviously know how talented our players are, but lets be honest, the P5 schools have superior talent.



Are you saying that P5 schools don't get first pick of the talent in basketball? That they don't get the taller, quicker, faster, shoot better, higher basketball IQ kids than we do. And why does basketball divide itself as major or mid-major if we are all in the same division? What about baseball don't the P5 schools get first pick at the kids with 90 mph fast balls can hit better, field better? I don't think the top tier teams in FCS  got to be top teams because the P5 schools missed on a kid. I don't think Butler and WSU got to be among the elite teams in the nation in basketball by recruiting other schools "garbage". If you we really believe what you are Backer are stating then we have no business scheduling P5 schools. Jacksonville State had Auburn beat with their "inferior" talent they did it by picking their game up a notch or two we on the other hand didn't pick up anything. That is the difference between winners and losers.


----------



## NewRelease24

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Are you saying that P5 schools don't get first pick of the talent in basketball? That they don't get the taller, quicker, faster, shoot better, higher basketball IQ kids than we do. And why does basketball divide itself as major or mid-major if we are all in the same division? What about baseball don't the P5 schools get first pick at the kids with 90 mph fast balls can hit better, field better? I don't think the top tier teams in FCS  got to be top teams because the P5 schools missed on a kid. I don't think Butler and WSU got to be among the elite teams in the nation in basketball by recruiting other schools "garbage". If you we really believe what you are Backer are stating then we have no business scheduling P5 schools. Jacksonville State had Auburn beat with their "inferior" talent they did it by picking their game up a notch or two we on the other hand didn't pick up anything. That is the difference between winners and losers.



I never once said I don't back playing the P5 schools.  I think it is a great opportunity for our players to be on a national stage, a great opportunity for fans to travel to the amazing facilities of the larger schools, and of course, a great way to get a boost to the overall athletic budget. It's also amazing when an FCS team pulls out a win. I often travel to these games and was at the Purdue game yesterday. I totally feel we under performed yesterday and I thought we had a chance going into the game. I still believe it will always remain extremely difficult for FCS schools to defeat the P5 schools.  Sure it will happen from time to time, but I find it hard to think there shouldn't be a difference in performance level between the two.  In those other sports we play each other in the tournament and on a regular basis during the regular season. In football, they are kept apart in the postseason for a reason.


----------



## sycamorebacker

NewRelease24 said:


> I understand where you are coming from on this, but it is not totally accurate.  We are in the same division as those teams in basketball and while we are are both "Division 1" inf football, we are really not in the same division. It would not be accurate to say that the majority FCS players are as good as FBS players, especially P5 schools.  Those schools get the first pick of the talent, sometimes they miss some good ones and that is how they end up at FCS schools. I love FCS football and obviously know how talented our players are, but lets be honest, the P5 schools have superior talent.



At least you and I understand the concept of college athletics.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Are you saying that P5 schools don't get first pick of the talent in basketball? That they don't get the taller, quicker, faster, shoot better, higher basketball IQ kids than we do. And why does basketball divide itself as major or mid-major if we are all in the same division? What about baseball don't the P5 schools get first pick at the kids with 90 mph fast balls can hit better, field better? I don't think the top tier teams in FCS  got to be top teams because the P5 schools missed on a kid. I don't think Butler and WSU got to be among the elite teams in the nation in basketball by recruiting other schools "garbage". If you we really believe what you are Backer are stating then we have no business scheduling P5 schools. Jacksonville State had Auburn beat with their "inferior" talent they did it by picking their game up a notch or two we on the other hand didn't pick up anything. That is the difference between winners and losers.



I don't know how you enjoy sports.  As a fan and as a recruiter, you need to know your position in the pecking order.


----------



## swsycamore

Any word on Booker yet?  Also is any radio station carrying the games?  Why doesn't WISU broadcast them?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

NewRelease24 said:


> I never once said I don't back playing the P5 schools.  I think it is a great opportunity for our players to be on a national stage, a great opportunity for fans to travel to the amazing facilities of the larger schools, and of course, a great way to get a boost to the overall athletic budget. It's also amazing when an FCS team pulls out a win. I often travel to these games and was at the Purdue game yesterday. I totally feel we under performed yesterday and I thought we had a chance going into the game. I still believe it will always remain extremely difficult for FCS schools to defeat the P5 schools.  Sure it will happen from time to time, but I find it hard to think there shouldn't be a difference in performance level between the two.  In those other sports we play each other in the tournament and on a regular basis during the regular season. In football, they are kept apart in the postseason for a reason.



A school decides if they are FCS or FBS nobody else. It comes down to how much money does a institution want to invest. NCAA does say that if you are going to be FBS here is a list of criteria that you have to meet, but it still comes down to money. I noticed you didn't address anything, so we must be in agreement on those issues know.


----------



## bigsportsfan

swsycamore said:


> Any word on Booker yet?  Also is any radio station carrying the games?  Why doesn't WISU broadcast them?



Unsure on why WISU doesn't do games. I know there was a big volleyball tournament this weekend and the student broadcasters were doing it for ESPN3. Not sure how many we have, seems like we should have enough for both. 

All football games are on:
Live Radio	
WDKE 95.9 FM
Brian Fritz (Play-by-Play), Tom James (Analysis)

Not sure where you live, but I'd check tunein radio or other streaming sites.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamorebacker said:


> I don't know how you enjoy sports.  As a fan and as a recruiter, you need to know your position in the pecking order.



I checked our 2015 recruiting profile and we offered 28 players that ended accepting offers from FBS level schools. Some were P5 and som were not. I find it interesting that you made reference "As a fan and as a recruiter". I do not now or have I ever thought of myself as a recruiter, do you think of your self as a recruiter? I look at the job of recruiting the same as I did the dating scene in my younger years. Everybody wants to go out with the prettiest girl, but are too afraid to ask or as you put it they wait for their position in the pecking order. If you don't ask it won't happen. If the school doesn't offer the higher caliber players they won't get them. All the pretty girl can do is say no all the 1 or 2 star player can do is say no. Wait for you turn in the pecking order and it will never make it to you. I would hope every single one of our guys would feel like that they can play at the FBS level. All I ask for out of our athletes is to leave their guts on the field,(or court) of play, but ISU has a long history of not doing that.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I checked our 2015 recruiting profile and we offered 28 players that ended accepting offers from FBS level schools. Some were P5 and som were not. I find it interesting that you made reference "As a fan and as a recruiter". I do not now or have I ever thought of myself as a recruiter, do you think of your self as a recruiter? I look at the job of recruiting the same as I did the dating scene in my younger years. Everybody wants to go out with the prettiest girl, but are too afraid to ask or as you put it they wait for their position in the pecking order. If you don't ask it won't happen. If the school doesn't offer the higher caliber players they won't get them. All the pretty girl can do is say no all the 1 or 2 star player can do is say no. Wait for you turn in the pecking order and it will never make it to you. I would hope every single one of our guys would feel like that they can play at the FBS level. All I ask for out of our athletes is to leave their guts on the field,(or court) of play, but ISU has a long history of not doing that.



I just meant that fans and recruiters all need to know where they are.  You can go after "higher" players if there is interest, but you certainly don't put all of your eggs in that basket.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I checked our 2015 recruiting profile and we offered 28 players that ended accepting offers from FBS level schools. Some were P5 and som were not. I find it interesting that you made reference "As a fan and as a recruiter". I do not now or have I ever thought of myself as a recruiter, do you think of your self as a recruiter? I look at the job of recruiting the same as I did the dating scene in my younger years. Everybody wants to go out with the prettiest girl, but are too afraid to ask or as you put it they wait for their position in the pecking order. If you don't ask it won't happen. If the school doesn't offer the higher caliber players they won't get them. All the pretty girl can do is say no all the 1 or 2 star player can do is say no. Wait for you turn in the pecking order and it will never make it to you. I would hope every single one of our guys would feel like that they can play at the FBS level. All I ask for out of our athletes is to leave their guts on the field,(or court) of play, but ISU has a long history of not doing that.



That's all pretty true.  You've gotten smarter since your first response to me.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamorebacker said:


> That's all pretty true.  You've gotten smarter since your first response to me.



There you go again Backer.
1. You responded to my post from yesterday
2. I have been totally consistent in my position, your reading comprehension has gotten better.
3. Please don't be one of these people that wears ISU clothing to AAU or high school games pretending to be a recruiter, it will only get us in trouble. We can only identify and notify the staff, no conversations allowed.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamorebacker said:


> I just meant that fans and recruiters all need to know where they are.  You can go after "higher" players if there is interest, but you certainly don't put all of your eggs in that basket.



One has to make the interest, sell it. A commission sales person can not wait until somebody with interest contacts them. They have to create interest and sell it, yes that is called a hard sell. If you want the best you have to go after the best.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Please don't be one of these people that wears ISU clothing to AAU or high school games pretending to be a recruiter, it will only get us in trouble. We can only identify and notify the staff, no conversations allowed.



I guess this means I can no longer attend any high school or aau tournaments ever again as the majority of my wardrobe is ISU gear, especially in the summer when AAU tourneys are going on.

From now on I will wear IU or Purdue gear.


----------



## sycamore tuff

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Are you saying that P5 schools don't get first pick of the talent in basketball? That they don't get the taller, quicker, faster, shoot better, higher basketball IQ kids than we do. And why does basketball divide itself as major or mid-major if we are all in the same division? What about baseball don't the P5 schools get first pick at the kids with 90 mph fast balls can hit better, field better? I don't think the top tier teams in FCS  got to be top teams because the P5 schools missed on a kid. I don't think Butler and WSU got to be among the elite teams in the nation in basketball by recruiting other schools "garbage". If you we really believe what you are Backer are stating then we have no business scheduling P5 schools. Jacksonville State had Auburn beat with their "inferior" talent they did it by picking their game up a notch or two we on the other hand didn't pick up anything. *That is the difference between winners and losers.*




No, That is the difference between a team that has had succuss for a longer period of time and a team that has not.  We are not losers.  We are still in the process of building a program.  A few years ago the title may have fit because the University seemed to not care about football or any other sport for that matter.  I don't believe that to be the case in 2015.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreFan317 said:


> There you go again Backer.
> 1. You responded to my post from yesterday
> 2. I have been totally consistent in my position, your reading comprehension has gotten better.
> 3. Please don't be one of these people that wears ISU clothing to AAU or high school games pretending to be a recruiter, it will only get us in trouble. We can only identify and notify the staff, no conversations allowed.



My responses are related mostly to your post #248.  It sucked, and you showed no comprehension skills.  You need to pull your head back in.


----------



## Gotta Hav

My take-aways from the game.....

For those who have EVER had the displeasure of driving to W. Laffy from the Fort Wayne, the final PAIN of the old mumbled-jumbled hodge podge of two lane roads, dangerous curves...and the 20 minutes of hell that it took to traverse frickin' Logansport via the U.S. 24 and U.S. 25 corridor...the suffering….is NOW officially OVER!!!   It's now Four Lane....all the way to Lafayette....whew!

Now, whoever our Defensive Coach, or Coaches are....well, saying you got outcoached...is being kind.

Just right when you could really smell  the-blood-in-the-air, after we scored to make it 24-14 and we stopped Purdue...cold in their tracks after our kickoff and Purdue was punting...no one in our coaching staff had a clue.....that Purdue might a fake a punt.  Really?   Are you kidding me?  That’s Bush League.

Purdue frickin' knew they could NOT punt to us, and let ISU pound out ANOTHER 10 play 80 yard drive, and make the score 24-21, because Purdue would have been pissin' in their Old Oaken Bucket if that had happened..... 

That's the job of the Coaches to tell the return team…”watch for a fake punt”…..that lil reverse in the backfield on that play….was right from the Hazlett Playbook of two years ago….when they reversed the ball on the kickoff….and we frickin’ fell for a reverse again?  Are you kidding me?  What’s old saying “fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice…..KICK ME IN THE ASS!

And at the college level....this is something that the players themselves should have been calling out and looking for... that single SUCKER play, determined the rest of the game.....well next to "what the fxxk was Tonyan thinking about trying to catch and advance a punted ball that was going to roll dead in another second….while surrounded by hmmm 5 or 6 or 7 Purdue players".   Dude...that is not the TIME or PLACE for HEROICS.   Let the ball roll dead...and the let the offense do the heroics...that's their job.

And Adams is a pretty nifty…fleet footed QB…..his only problem is being 6’1”…..if he was 6’ 3” or 6’ 4” his passing success is a lil higher…I really think he has a hard time seeing the field with all of those 6’7” lineman…..and what kind of routes are our guys running that it takes like forever to find a receiver.  Geesh…Note to coaching staff…run a lot of 5 – 10 yard pass plays and call it a day.

Oh, and the other Ball Buster in the 2nd half was….we had put together several running plays and were moving the ball…WITHOUT PASSING….and what do we call?  Some impossible down and turn out pass play on 2nd down and two to Owens,  that even Peyton Manning would have had a hard time completing….now it’s 3rd down and two and we lay a frickin’ egg.   

We call a pass play, on 2nd and two….after successfully moving the ball on-the-ground for like 35 or 40 yards.  Run the damn ball, on 2nd and two, and see what happens.  What’s the worse it could be 3rd and inches, after another run play?

Anyway, there’s some other things to whine about…but going to bed….I am really sorry to hear about all the guys that are either banged up, or lost for the season…in my mind, it really puts a damper on things.

Oh, and one more thing....I was surprised that the ISU contingent wasn't larger....there were about the same number of fans this weekend, that was there two years ago....if not smaller....there definitely weren't more fans....that's for sure....and if anyone says there was, I'm calling Bull Hockey.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamore tuff said:


> [/B]
> 
> No, That is the difference between a team that has had succuss for a longer period of time and a team that has not.  We are not losers.  We are still in the process of building a program.  A few years ago the title may have fit because the University seemed to not care about football or any other sport for that matter.  I don't believe that to be the case in 2015.



On Saturday we were losers. I said that Jacksonville State almost beat Auburn by raising their game a notch or two, winners understand what effort will be needed to win and they deliver, we didn't deliver.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

SycamoreFan317 said:


> There you go again Backer.
> 1. You responded to my post from yesterday
> 2. I have been totally consistent in my position, your reading comprehension has gotten better.
> 3. Please don't be one of these people that wears ISU clothing to AAU or high school games* pretending* to be a recruiter, it will only get us in trouble. We can only identify and notify the staff, no conversations allowed.



If you are wearing ISU clothing to those events and talking to parents, coaches, recruits, etc about the recruits then I am sure Joel  will want to speak to you. All we can do is identify and notify the staff about prospects any other contact needs to be left to the coaching staff.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamorebacker said:


> My responses are related mostly to your post #248.  It sucked, and you showed no comprehension skills.  You need to pull your head back in.



Two straight posts of name calling says something about your character.........and it's not good. Question, if the quarterback is hot and has completed 15 straight passes do we take him out or leave him in?


----------



## the johnner

A couple observations about the Purdue game and our season to date:

1. Feel compelled to apologize for not making it to the Purdue game. Mike coached a JV game in Wheaton (in addition to kid QB training, he's a full time varsity QB coach and business teacher at Wheaton St. Francis high school) that ended around noon Central standard Time. Mike made it to West Lafayette with about 3 minutes to go in the game, we got home and watched what we could on TV. Sorry, always most important to see your kid play and coach.
2. Naturally I have to defer to you guys who were there, or at home and watched the whole game closely. But you know me, opinionated John, still have a couple thoughts. I think it goes without saying Matt continues to be deserving of the starting nod. If and when his performance falls below the bar, Mike will give Zach his chance. As usual, as many of you know my opinion on this, no silver bullets here. I know Boda disagrees with me on this, but QB's don't win championships, defenses and O-lines do.
3. Worst news downstream of the Purdue loss, all the injuries!
4. Worst news of all the injuries, Mark being lost (it appears) for the season. When Mike returned from West Lafayette (went to the shooting range, had dinner with and spent the night at the Lutz's) and his football meeting, and told us of Mark's injury, we were terribly disappointed.
5. Best news of all the injuries, Mark being an inspirational leader on the sideline and in the locker room. The very good chance that he will be eligible to play next year.

Now, let's go out and beat SEMO's ass this week! You can only play them one at a time. GO SYCAMORES!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

the johnner said:


> A couple observations about the Purdue game and our season to date:
> 
> 1. Feel compelled to apologize for not making it to the Purdue game. Mike coached a JV game in Wheaton (in addition to kid QB training, he's a full time varsity QB coach and business teacher at Wheaton St. Francis high school) that ended around noon Central standard Time. Mike made it to West Lafayette with about 3 minutes to go in the game, we got home and watched what we could on TV. Sorry, always most important to see your kid play and coach.
> 2. Naturally I have to defer to you guys who were there, or at home and watched the whole game closely. But you know me, opinionated John, still have a couple thoughts. I think it goes without saying Matt continues to be deserving of the starting nod. If and when his performance falls below the bar, Mike will give Zach his chance. As usual, as many of you know my opinion on this, no silver bullets here. I know Boda disagrees with me on this, but QB's don't win championships, defenses and O-lines do.
> 3. Worst news downstream of the Purdue loss, all the injuries!
> 4. Worst news of all the injuries, Mark being lost (it appears) for the season. When Mike returned from West Lafayette (went to the shooting range, had dinner with and spent the night at the Lutz's) and his football meeting, and told us of Mark's injury, we were terribly disappointed.
> 5. Best news of all the injuries, Mark being an inspirational leader on the sideline and in the locker room. The very good chance that he will be eligible to play next year.
> 
> Now, let's go out and beat SEMO's ass this week! You can only play them one at a time. GO SYCAMORES!!!



I love reading your posts, you bring such a level-headed perspective to those of us who go into panic mode at the slightest hint of anything bad.  (Of course, I'm talking about other people here, not me... :angel

I fully concur with your last statement - LET'S GO BEAT SEMO'S ASS!!!


----------



## ISUCC

those of you on twitter need to submit questions for the coaches show tonight, I submitted 2. 

First, why in the world was Lunsford not used to kick the 1st FG from 55 yards? He was specifically brought in to kick LONG FG's, yet he wasn't used in a situation that was set up perfectly for him. 

and two, why did ISU not take a knee to run out the clock at the end of the 1st half?? Giving Purdue the ball back and allowing them to score deflated ANY hope ISU had in that game. 

If you ask me, the score at the half should have been 17-13, with ISU getting the ball to open the 2nd half.


----------



## niklz62

Im swamped at work but ill throw in this.  Purdue was nicer than i thought.  They should have lights.  That crowd didnt look like 41k.  

we parked at a sorority house near a water tower to tailgate which was only about a block walk to the stadium.  when i first started getting things ready to cook/eat I heard someone yell "roll trees" but hadnt seen any blue shirts so I assumed I was being mocked.  I decided to ignore it like i hadnt heard them yell.  My buddy heard it too and later asked me if i heard it.  I said I didnt want to get into a fight or anything.  He pointed out the people wearing sycamore gear that had yelled it.  It was kind of funny.

i was disappointed about how many times we stepped on our di***.  I thought we had a lot of good things happen but then we would brain fart. I thought the wind was a factor in Adam's passing, and you could tell in the kicking game that it was a pretty brisk breeze.  we had some receivers open but I think it pushed the ball out of reach.  If you watch that pass at the end of the half that PU scored on, everybody except the guy that caught it, misjudged how long it would go and the guy who caught it was coming from the side of the play.  

I have to go with the coaches on which QB to play.  Its not like anyone else, Kline specifically, has been sitting in the locker room all spring and fall.  He got reps in the Butler game and he got plenty of look during camp.  Im the first person to say put the best player out there, I have to think they see better things from Adam.  If I remember correctly the board was saying the same thing about Perish a couple years back.  I thought some of the play calling was crazy but when i went back and watched it on my DVR a couple were just perfect defensive play calls for the play that was called, most specifically the quads formation where we ran the QB draw in the 1st qtr.  they twisted both sides of the D line which looked hard to block even if the OL did it perfectly.  a couple other plays, the defense just didnt get fooled, or I can think of one read option type play that the D lineman looked like he accidentally blew up the play.  On one middle screen somehow he ran into the back and grabbed him in a fashion that I thought he was startled and just decided to not let go.  

I hate the injuries and I hope some guys make it back.  For some reason I had Lough's number mixed up with Mark's number so I couldnt figure out who we were missing.  I cant fathom them giving him a medical redshirt, I was hoping he hadnt redshirted as a freshman but I guess he did.  

Overall, if anyone went into this game thinking it was a must-win I think they were over/under estimating the teams.  I think Purdue might win a couple more than expected.  Our schedule is going to suck regardless.  I saw a LOT of things that I liked.  We were able to run the ball way better than I remember last year.  Adam is definitely mobile, and lets be honest, If Perish or Adam had the other's passing/running skills, we wouldnt know who either of them were unless we followed FBS more.  

I think we have to beat the teams who we have a shot with (according to experts) and at least surprise someone ranked high or sometwo(new word)


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> those of you on twitter need to submit questions for the coaches show tonight, I submitted 2.
> 
> First, why in the world was Lunsford not used to kick the 1st FG from 55 yards? He was specifically brought in to kick LONG FG's, yet he wasn't used in a situation that was set up perfectly for him.
> 
> and two, why did ISU not take a knee to run out the clock at the end of the 1st half?? Giving Purdue the ball back and allowing them to score deflated ANY hope ISU had in that game.
> 
> If you ask me, the score at the half should have been 17-13, with ISU getting the ball to open the 2nd half.



I meant to say something about not taking the knee at halftime.  I actually liked that we were trying to do something.  I had confidence in our defense at that point and for us to win I felt our coaching needed to be aggressive.  I didnt think we would passively win the game.


----------



## blueblazer

ISUCC said:


> those of you on twitter need to submit questions for the coaches show tonight, I submitted 2.
> 
> First, why in the world was Lunsford not used to kick the 1st FG from 55 yards? He was specifically brought in to kick LONG FG's, yet he wasn't used in a situation that was set up perfectly for him.
> 
> and two, why did ISU not take a knee to run out the clock at the end of the 1st half?? Giving Purdue the ball back and allowing them to score deflated ANY hope ISU had in that game.
> 
> If you ask me, the score at the half should have been 17-13, with ISU getting the ball to open the 2nd half.



Not going to start second guessing, but I have those same two questions in mind....... I was screaming to take a knee, people probably thought I was nuts until the Hail Mary. Oh well, it is over, learn from it and move on....


----------



## sycamore tuff

SycamoreFan317 said:


> On Saturday we were losers. I said that Jacksonville State almost beat Auburn by raising their game a notch or two, winners understand what effort will be needed to win and they deliver, we didn't deliver.



Speak for yourself.  This team is not a bunch of losers.  They are Sycamores and represent our University very well.  Yes they lost the game, but that does not make them losers.  Perhaps you owe them an apology.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

You may think I'm butting in here.  Well I am.  I don't have a dog in this fight, but don't you think it's time to move on the SEMO?  Just kinda makes sense to me.


----------



## niklz62

Sycamore Proud said:


> You may think I'm butting in here.  Well I am.  I don't have a dog in this fight, but don't you think it's time to move on the SEMO?  Just kinda makes sense to me.



I think it's possible to talk about more than one thing.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I agree!


----------



## bigsportsfan

Sycamore Proud said:


> You may think I'm butting in here.  Well I am.  I don't have a dog in this fight, but don't you think it's time to move on the SEMO?  Just kinda makes sense to me.



Agreed.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamore tuff said:


> Speak for yourself.  This team is not a bunch of losers.  They are Sycamores and represent our University very well.  Yes they lost the game, but that does not make them losers.  Perhaps you owe them an apology.



We didn't bring it last week that is all, you are one the construing my statement to mean we are losers. ISU has a long history of laying a dud in big games, that is fact.


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreFan317 said:


> We didn't bring it last week that is all, you are one the construing my statement to mean we are losers. ISU has a long history of laying a dud in big games, that is fact.



I dont think that this was a big game.  It was a game for financial reasons for both teams.  It may have been a big atmosphere.  It could have been a HUGE win for us.  We might disagree on what a big game is.  I think it are the must wins that we need to extend the season are our big games.  I also think that we have lost in the big games however I think some of our duds were from us overachieving early in the season putting us in must wins that maybe were out of our grasp with our personnel


----------



## SycamoreFan317

niklz62 said:


> I dont think that this was a big game. * It was a game for financial reasons for both teams.*  It may have been a big atmosphere.  It could have been a HUGE win for us.  We might disagree on what a big game is.  I think it are the must wins that we need to extend the season are our big games.  I also think that we have lost in the big games however I think some of our duds were from us overachieving early in the season putting us in must wins that maybe were out of our grasp with our personnel



So is that why the Big Ten no longer will play FCS, for financial reasons? I don't think so. Found this on my tweeter feed tonight and it addresses the very point I have been trying to get across that the rest of you want to make excuses. This came from the Fishers Football tweet "Special things happen when guys decide that they are not going to allow their teammates to give anything  less than their best." Jacksonville State gave their best, can you honest say that we did? We should never be playing a game for just financial reasons that is pure exploitation. If we are not playing to win or even believe that we can win then we should not schedule the game with that opponent. Go on to the next opponent and yes take less money.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Not sure why you insist on calling this a big game, and also that the team was a dud?  It was primarily a payday that provides a significant portion of the annual budget for the football program. A win would have been big, but certainly not "expected", particularly with the injuries to several key players and a relatively new QB facing competition that he had not yet been exposed to. Our lines were overmatched the entire game, which was expected, and having 3 defensive starters out made the task of competing with their offense all the more difficult. Yes, the team was playing to win, and expecting a better outcome-but for you to say they "didn't give their best", or that the team and the people on this board are "making excuses" is comical. Is there something that you saw or heard at the game, or players you talked to that led you to those conclusions?


----------



## bent20

We've seen this argument before both with our football and basketball teams. This idea that wanting it the most, that holding your teammates accountable, that working extra hard is all it takes to compete and win, or come close to winning, every game. It ignores the fact that we are overmatched at times because people don't want to admit that and they want to believe the underdog can always win. Life isn't that simple. Even when you have all of those things - the confidence, the desire - it doesn't always work, you just don't see many books, movies or TV shows about that.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

new sycamore fan said:


> Not sure why you insist on calling this a big game, and also that the team was a dud?  It was primarily a payday that provides a significant portion of the annual budget for the football program. A win would have been big, but certainly not "expected", particularly with the injuries to several key players and a relatively new QB facing competition that he had not yet been exposed to. Our lines were overmatched the entire game, which was expected, and having 3 defensive starters out made the task of competing with their offense all the more difficult. Yes, the team was playing to win, and expecting a better outcome-but for you to say they "didn't give their best", or that the team and the people on this board are "making excuses" is comical. Is there something that you saw or heard at the game, or players you talked to that led you to those
> conclusions?



I printed off all of my posts in this thread read and re-read them I can not find one place that I said this was a "big game". I did find other posts from other contributors that was just as critical of the teams performance as I have been, this from Indy Tree Fan. "This is the most embarrassing display I've seen an Indiana State team put on in years. We've looked totally unprepared, inept, mindless, and poorly coached. I know it's the Big 10, but I have serious concerns that we cannot compete in the MVFC. I'm watching Jacksonville State and Auburn, and we aren't close to the talent of JSU. This could be a long year, especially if we don't figure out a decent passing attack." Yet nobody takes him to task. So the conspiracy lives keep it coming guys, if you don't like my opinion, don't really give a rats ass.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I don't like or dislike your opinion (or ITF's for that matter)--everybody is entitled to their own opinions. Just defending the players, who I know for a fact have worked very hard over the winter, summer and spring camp to prepare themselves as best as they can. And who want to win every game much more than anyone on this board. I would agree, we aren't close to the talent level of Jacksonville State (or several teams in the MVFC for that matter). Does that mean that effort isn't being put forth by the players? I can tell you a little about effort and wanting to from first hand experience with my favorite player: 1st ACL, back playing in 8 months; 2nd ACL, back playing in 6 1/2 months; meniscus, didn't miss any game action and played the rest of the season, finishing 6 games before having post-season surgery. And through all that, making the MVFC Newcomer Team, twice being named to the All Conference Team, and oh yeah, also to the All Academic Team. Current injury--we'll see. If you want to call out the talent level and the coaching decisions, have at it. But to call out the effort and the preparation--there it seems you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I printed off all of my posts in this thread read and re-read them I can not find one place that I said this was a "big game". I did find other posts from other contributors that was just as critical of the teams performance as I have been, this from Indy Tree Fan. "This is the most embarrassing display I've seen an Indiana State team put on in years. We've looked totally unprepared, inept, mindless, and poorly coached. I know it's the Big 10, but I have serious concerns that we cannot compete in the MVFC. I'm watching Jacksonville State and Auburn, and we aren't close to the talent of JSU. This could be a long year, especially if we don't figure out a decent passing attack." Yet nobody takes him to task. So the conspiracy lives keep it coming guys, if you don't like my opinion, don't really give a rats ass.





SycamoreFan317 said:


> We didn't bring it last week that is all, you are one the construing my statement to mean we are losers. I*SU has a long history of laying a dud in big games, that is fact*.



I guess this is where I came up with a big game.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

new sycamore fan said:


> I don't like or dislike your opinion (or ITF's for that matter)--everybody is entitled to their own opinions. Just defending the players, who I know for a fact have worked very hard over the winter, summer and spring camp to prepare themselves as best as they can. And who want to win every game much more than anyone on this board. I would agree, we aren't close to the talent level of Jacksonville State (or several teams in the MVFC for that matter). Does that mean that effort isn't being put forth by the players? I can tell you a little about effort and wanting to from first hand experience with my favorite player: 1st ACL, back playing in 8 months; 2nd ACL, back playing in 6 1/2 months; meniscus, didn't miss any game action and played the rest of the season, finishing 6 games before having post-season surgery. And through all that, making the MVFC Newcomer Team, twice being named to the All Conference Team, and oh yeah, also to the All Academic Team. Current injury--we'll see. If you want to call out the talent level and the coaching decisions, have at it. But to call out the effort and the preparation--there it seems you don't know what you're talking about.



I am most sorry your son got injured, we are most fortunate to have him. I did not call your son or any player out by name my comments were directed as a TEAM. Injuries, unfortunately, are a part of the game and when somebody goes down it is next man up. Time to perform no excuses allowed just get the job done. Our intensity level did not meet what it needed to be. I have no doubt that the young men worked hard during the off season. But when it came time to perform, we didn't get it done. Our defense that we thought was so good suddenly looked very suspect, yes we had injuries but the next guy has to step up and get it done and didn't. I will be the first one to praise them when they put a complete game together regardless if they win or lose. I never call individual players out on this forum, but you didn't take exception to those posters. Your son is one of the leaders of this team, I get that. Your son got hurt unfortunately, I get that. I hope he comes back soon he will be sorely missed.

Just so you know I do have a pretty good idea what I'm talking about. I coached under two different Indiana high school hall of fame coaches one of those is the only coach in the history of Indiana high school athletics to be inducted in to two different hall of fames as a coach. I played in high school for a hall of fame coach. Sorry I stepped on your toes but I stand by my observation. There are posts in the SEMO thread about how we need to bring it this week like Purdue, you don't seem to have any objection to any other posts.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Even though it read that way, I wasn't singling you or anyone out. I know you didn't single any player out, and I was just using Mark as an example of the effort and caring that the entire TEAM has to do the best that they can. The bottom line is when starters on an FCS level team go down, the depth and talent level just are not enough to compete against teams like Purdue, even though they are a mediocre P5 team. I don't think it's a matter of intensity or wanting to, it's more a matter of not being able to. Coaching at the high school level is key--I've seen that for the last 40+ years; great coaches can make a huge difference, especially if they have a star player or two. The top high school teams all have at least one thing in common--excellent coaching. In college, even great coaches can't make up the difference of a Freshman getting their first game action against higher level competition, even if their effort is off the charts.  I have no issue with anyone saying that they made mistakes and didn't play very well-that's all true, I guess it was more the "laying a dud in big games" comment that led me to first comment--sorry, we can agree to disagree about the effort the team put forth, but I guess we agree in different ways on how the team didn't bring (or have) enough to produce a better showing.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Note to all -- as I commented some time ago on this website, leave the Junior High level personal bickering on the playground PLEASE !  If you want to go after each other like 13 year olds then meet up at the Bally, drink a couple of beers, then go outside and beat the crap out of each other.
PLEASE -- on this site lets talk about ISU sports ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bent20

I see Purdue lost 51-24 to Virginia Tech today. Going to be a long season again for the Boilermakers. Meanwhile, Ohio State, who hammered Virginia Tech pretty good, had to hold on to beat NIU 20-13. And Indiana verily beat WKU 38-35. Nice to see them both once again doing such a fine job of representing the state at the FBS level.


----------

